# Carp?



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ive seen them in Holt usually cruising the shallows and making big wakes when they spook. How do you catch them? Baits and tactics would be good...Thanks


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

You dont, they are trash to eat. But the only way I have ever seen anyone catch them is snagging. I used to do it when I was a kid but found out pretty quick how bad a 40lb Carp smells when it does not survive.:sick


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i was going to ask also, there is a big-ass carp in the lake near my house, i've snatched him once, but got a scale bigger than the one off a 80lb tarpon i caught last year...

i've read that you can catch them on corn, is this true?


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Bowfishing + carp = Big time fun!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont want to eat them...I heard they are pretty sporty to catch especially on light tackle..I have heard of guys in Europe catching them...I have also snagged a few but only got a scale...Any other tips?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, but what do you do with them. I have seen/heard of corn working but they are basically catfish with bad taste. The feed on plantlife and algae. There are a great way to keep a lake clean. Basically they are a vacum cleaner. I suppose just float or suspend some corn and that might work. They are also subject to fly fishing. I have seen a guy do that.Not really my cup of tea but he looked like he was having a ball.


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Catch them for fun all the time around here. Take a can of whole kennel corn,strow about half the can out in a half circle. Bait up a hook with as many pieces of corn that you can put on the hook,toss it out where you chummed.Don't tight line ,leave a little slack in the line,and hold on to your rod or put it in a rod holder.If the carp feels resistance they spook. But with the slack in your line,they'll suck the bait up and swim off with it.Hold On! they are FUN to catch. Good luck ,Tony


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I live on Lake Weiss and keep carp baited up to my pier. I have them named after the Bush family and really enjoy feeding them every day! Last year I had them so tame that I could feed them by hand and then they would let me pet them. Occassionally I will have a kid who has never caught a big fish and I'll let them catch one, get their pic with the fish, then release it to be fed and caught again. this pic is of a friend and Jeb Bush caught this week. Jeb hit a doughball on a 12' bream pole and he gave a real fight!


----------



## team lite line (Nov 18, 2007)

use a bow that what i do


----------



## hricky2 (Apr 13, 2008)

Sounds crazy but back home we would fish for them with corn.. Just sit there on the river and catch them all day on it.. Just regular old corn out of a can.. Fun to catch even the small ones but up a hell of a fight..


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the great info..Ill def have to try the corn or flyrod..I dont want to use a bow because i dont want to kill them as they do keep the lake clean....Thanks


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

We just got back (minutes ago)from Carp fishing at a nearby lakeside restaurant. You can use worms,corn or doughballs. These guys were used to eating bread so we chummed em up and threw a loaded doughball to them. They are a blast to catch and release. We caught them till the boys were tired.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thats all I used to fish for.....for years(I haven't for 30+ years). ...make your own dough ball....boil alittle water(and I mean alittle)used yellow corn meal, put that in just to soak up the water....work that....then add my favorite anis extract,....work that in....it should be in a ball worked with your hands....the extract will make it alittle sloppy... dry that alittleby adding alittlebread crums....you don't want it to dry or too wet it takes alittle practice to get it right(the consistacy)make alttle ball on your hook and cast it on the bottom.....Do not leave your rod unattended it may not be there when you come back.(I learned the hard way)you really can't take your eyes off of it,some carp will pick it up and go....some will just move it back and forth.

I've ate carp once....at my aunts out west,out of her farm pond,they were small ones,good white meat but real boney....not worth picking thru the bones....I would not eat any from the rivers around here(Columbus, Ohio)

vanella extract is my second choice....some people used wheaties crushed up to make the dough ball, I never cared for that. I have even used alittlewhisky when we didn't have the extract

You've got a couple good looking boys there David!!!:clap


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

we have a small lake behind our house that hasa dozen or so carp in it, and we can catch them every now and then off a big piece of bread or uncooked canned biscuits.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Try a bread ball


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

Use corn, but be damn sure you use Del Monte, if you don't they will know the difference....Trust me on this.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *SKEETER (5/4/2008)*Use corn, but be damn sure you use Del Monte, if you don't they will know the difference....Trust me on this.


I've heard corn kills the fish, any fish...they can't digest it and plugs them up....kinda like us it comes out whole, but there digestive track is so much smaller, it plugs them up....don't know for sure!!!


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

I have caught them on regular earthworms before


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

I used to have a cabin on Lake Jordan in Alabama and before we went down on Friday nights I would call the restraint and have them cook up some crisp french fries. They stayed on the hook good and catch carp like crazy.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

OK here's the secrit.....

Equal parts Fruit loops and oatmeal.

Crush it up in a zippy lock bag.

Then mix it in bowl with...... cheap stale beer.

Make sure you mix it up enough to make a tough dough ball.

I use a #2 short-shank hook, bury it in the dough ball.

Set out a couple, pop a top, and wait.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

Scrape the meat off the bones and mix with flour or bread crumbs and seasonings of choice, roll into balls and deep fry.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Recipe for cooking carp:

Bury the carp with a shovel.

Bury the shovel.

Go to Burger King.

Order fish sandwich.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

> *hjorgan (5/6/2008)*Recipe for cooking carp:
> 
> Bury the carp with a shovel.
> 
> ...




ahh come on, it aint that bad.... sometimes you can keep the shovel =)


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

All the info you could ever want...

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

We used to catch them when we were kids on wheatie balls. Crush them up and mix in creme soda. Work it with your hands and add soda until it makes a stiff dough. Sometimes we'd mash up a piece of banana in there too. Pack it around a number six or so short shank hook below an 3/4 ounce egg sinker with a splitshot about a foot or so above the hook to hold the egg sinker away. Throw it out and leave your bail open or leave alot of slack. Watch your line and when they pick it up let them run for a few seconds before setting the hook. They'll drop it if they feel any tension in the line at all. They put up a good fight but I never ate them. We caught them below a dam in the summer when the water was down.


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

You can catch carp on all sorts of trash. They fish for them A LOT in Europe. In PA we would make our own doughball and scent them with vanilla and other asorted flavors. You can catch them on nighcrawlers, corn, bread ball, curshed of wheaty dough, dog food, the list goes on and on. We would usually chum by throwin handfulls of corn out in the water and take a small egg sinker and put a few peaces of corn on a circle hook. They are a tough fish, alot of fight in them. Good luck with your conquest!


----------



## usaf medic (May 29, 2008)

an ole friend told me to cook a carp you have to use an electric fillet knife and cut the fish with the skin on.

take the fillets and nail them to a ceder plank.

season and heat up the oven to 350 degrees and put them in for 20-30 minutes.

take them out and remove the nails , take the fillets off.

and EAT THE CEDER!!!!! hahahaha:doh:moon


----------



## swampy (Aug 15, 2008)

I've ate many a carp, pressure cook the carp first...

that softens the bones and makes them edible. 

Just follow any salmon patty recipe after you pressure cook 'em. 

You can not tell the difference between carp patties and salmon patties.


----------



## aslon (Jul 1, 2008)

I grew up on a private lake in Alabama where I fished almost every day. The carp in that lake were huge, and to catch them I would take a few scoops of dog food down to the lake every evening about an hour before dark, and throw the food out. Within about ten minutes you would begin to see the carp start rolling on top of the water, hitting the dog food. After they start rolling, I would just bait up a hook with one piece of dog food, let the food float, and always get a hookup. They will eat every last piece that is in the water. Great fun!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have actually smoked them before and the meat taste like pork.


----------



## GreenF350 (Aug 30, 2008)

I don't know if there are any other types of carp around here, but about a month or so ago I hooked (in the mouth) about a 3.5-4ft grass carp in the yellow river. Suprised the crap outta me because I was throwing a big safety pin spinner bait. It was a heck of a fight on 10lb mono though. Took probably 10 minutes and got him in the boat and un hooked when I was trying for a picture. He decided to flop and went back over the side. No big deal, it's illegal to keep grass carp in FL anyway. Just for the heck of it, when I got home I researched a bit and it looks like cherry tomatos are some of the best bait to use, but everything mentioned above is good too.

-Aaron


----------

